
ByteDance CEO “forced sale of TikTok to US buyer is unreasonable” - donsupreme
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-04/bytedance-ceo-says-trump-s-real-goal-is-to-kill-off-tiktok
======
downrightmike
China has a stifled business climate toward US companies, pretty much give
China the secrets of your business and you can do business there, we know
that. But I don't recall them ever forcing a sell to another entity. More of
restrictions and getting pushed out of the country like Google did, even
though they are now having another go at it. How did Microsoft even get into
the middle of this and not FB? Zuck has been parroting Trump's view on social
media.

